# MP3 Player gesucht



## Combust90 (30. November 2012)

Mein 8 Gigabyte MP3 Player wird langsam voll und ich suche daher einen MP3 Player mit mehr Speicher. 

Wichtig für mich ist: 

-Komplett über Knopfdrücke zu bedienen, keine Touchscreens oder ähnliches. 
-Relativ leichte Bedienung.  
-Tastensperre oder ähnliches, damit der nicht in der Tasche einfach an und ausgeht. 
-Ordentliches Akku. Man sollte schon ein paar Stunden hintereinander Musik hören können. 
-Nicht allzu teuer 
-Sollte etwas robuster sein. Nicht kaputt gehen, wenn er mal auf den Boden fällt. 
-Sortierfunktion nach Alben. 
-Man kann Videos damit schauen 
-Man kann das Cover im Display sehen


----------



## Konov (30. November 2012)

Hätte dir den ipod Shuffle empfohlen, der hat 50 Euro gekostet damals und ich habe dutzende Kopfhörer verschlissen, aber das gerät selbst arbeitet wie ein Uhrwerk.

Allerdings hat der kein Display und alles läuft über ne Stimme, die dir sagt was du gerade auswählst... deswegen wohl doch nix für dich


----------



## Ogil (30. November 2012)

Den iPod Shuffle gibt es auch nur mit 2GB - wenn er seinen 8GB-Player voll hat und daher was "groesseres" sucht also denkbar ungeeignet.

Auch wenn mir sonst nix von Apple ins Haus kommt: Ich habe seit ein paar Jahren den iPod Classic mit 120GB-Microdrive und in der Groessenordnung findet man auch nix guenstigeres...


----------



## Tikume (30. November 2012)

Ich hab den Sansa Fuze und bin damit sehr zufrieden, dank MicroSD Slot ist mehr Speicher auch kein Thema.
Allerdings würde ich das alte Modell mit dem Drehrad nehmen, das es wohl nur noch gebraucht gibt.

Und wenn einem die Software nicht gefällt kann man sich zusätzlich Rockbox drauf machen.


----------



## Combust90 (30. November 2012)

Hab mal einen gefunden, der ganz gut klingt: http://www.amazon.de/Sony-NWZE575B-cancelling-MP3-Player-Alugeh%C3%A4use/dp/B008MHWLIW

Leider nur eine Rezension, die nicht gerade hilfreich ist.


----------



## xynlovesit (30. November 2012)

http://www.amazon.de/Apple-Classic-MP3-Player-schwarz-aktuellstes/dp/B002NX0M50/ref=sr_1_1?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1354296407&sr=1-1

Fuer 100 Euro mehr, haste eine 0 mehr an GB.


----------



## Rabaz (30. November 2012)

Mein dringendster Tipp ist, bei solchen Sachen never ever und niemals nicht einen Pfifferling auf die amazon-Kundenrezessionen zu geben. Aus persönlicher leidvoller Erfahrung (mehrmals Digitalkarera und auch mp3-player) kann ich sagen dass diese Dinger die reine Poesie sind.

Könnte ansonsten 2 Empfehlungen geben, die sind aber beide touchscreen. 

Würde auch deine Wunschliste mal überarbeiten. Knopfbedienung und Filmchen gucken beißt sich etwas. Die ein Display haben, wo du auch wirklich was drauf sehen willst, sind idR schon touchscreens, weil der Platz eben nur einmal verteilt werden kann. Mit komfortablen Knöppen schrumpft das Display auf Briefmarkengröße. Ob da jetzt das Album angezeigt wird oder das Bild von einer Erbse ist doch egal.

Tastensperre hat JEDER und halbwegs gescheite Akkus inzwischen auch.


----------



## Rabaz (30. November 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de...54296407&sr=1-1
> 
> Fuer 100 Euro mehr, haste eine 0 mehr an GB.



Jau und für nochmal 7,90 ein Schnitzel Pommes dazu. Eins der Kriterien hier ist "nicht allzu teuer". Wie kann man da ein 229-Euro Teil verlinken ?


----------



## Dagonzo (30. November 2012)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Wie kann man da ein 229-Euro Teil verlinken ?


Tja es gibt halt nicht immer wirklich gutes für wenig Geld, da muss man sich drüber im Klaren sein. Ich lese hier auch öfters eine Frage zu einem guten Gaming-Laptop aber bitte nicht mehr als 500 Euro. Für das Geld gibts das halt nicht. Manche haben eben völlig unrealistische Vorstellungen.
Das was der TE selber verlinkt hat, ist ja auch nicht das, was er eigentlich will, wenn er auch Videos schauen will.
Aber immerhin ein Sony-Player der sogar MP3 abspielen kann... Respekt!
Und die Aussage "nicht allzu teuer" ist auch relativ. Für einen sind 50 Euro schon zu viel, für den anderen vielleicht erst 500Euro.


----------



## Konov (1. Dezember 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Und die Aussage "nicht allzu teuer" ist auch relativ. Für einen sind 50 Euro schon zu viel, für den anderen vielleicht erst 500Euro.



naja aber bei einem MP3 Player dann von mehr als 100 Euro zu reden finde ich auch etwas abwegig.

Wir sprechen hier von einem MP3 Player, nicht von einem Handy oder oder oder...

Klar ist der ganze Rotz teuer geworden...


----------



## Legendary (1. Dezember 2012)

Ich schenk meiner Perle zu Weihnachten den Sandisk Sanso, der macht wirklich nen vernünftigen Eindruck für den Preis (rund 50 Euro 4G


----------



## Dagonzo (1. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> naja aber bei einem MP3 Player dann von mehr als 100 Euro zu reden finde ich auch etwas abwegig.
> 
> Wir sprechen hier von einem MP3 Player, nicht von einem Handy oder oder oder...
> 
> Klar ist der ganze Rotz teuer geworden...


Wir sprechen hier nicht von einen reinen MP3-Player, der TE will auch Videos schauen. Das setzt natürlich mehr Speicher voraus und ein Gerät mit einen Chip der das kann. Ein entsprechend großes Display von 3,5-4 Zoll sollte es dann auch haben. Wenn er dann noch 16GB haben soll wie das Ding von Sony, naja da muss man schon ein bisschen in die Tasche greifen und das ganze auch mal realitisch sehen und nicht immer Geiz ist geil.
Edit:
Sowas wie den hier, aber der hat nur 8GB und größer gibt es den scheinbar nicht.
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0089B635I/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=network-receiver-speakers
Dann noch USB-Kabel und Netzteil dazu, dann sind wir auch schon bei mehr als 110 Euro. Aber eben nur mit 8GB.
Fakt ist jedenfalls, auch wenn es mehr kostet und ich auch nicht gerade der Apple-Fan bin, aber das oben verlinkte Gerät ist das beste was man bekommen kann und trotz der Herkunft auch ein gutes Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis bietet. Vielleicht sollte er es sich zu Weihnachten schenken lassen.^^


----------



## ZAM (1. Dezember 2012)

Ich weiß es wird gern über Apple gekotzt und ich bin auch der letzte, der sich für irgendwas von denen anstellen würde *g* aber ich bin mit dem Nano (16gb) seit Jahren extrem zufrieden. Bedienung, Akkuleistung und Klang sind spitze - dafür immer noch nicht billig... vor allem mittlerweile (Damals ~100 &#8364; in nem Deal). -.-

http://ecx.images-am...L500_AA300_.jpg


----------



## xynlovesit (1. Dezember 2012)

Link geht nicht, falls er gehen sollte.


Achso, einfach buffed dahinter loeschen,  hier der Link: http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41Lu8SfrcpL._SL500_AA300_.jpg


----------



## Magogan (1. Dezember 2012)

Der Link soll anscheinend zu diesem Bild führen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das buffed-21 am Ende wird automatisch eingefügt, denn man kann bei Amazon Werbelinks erstellen, wo die Leute raufklicken und dann bekommt der Werbende Geld dafür, wenn diese den Artikel kaufen (oder so ähnlich). Und das buffed-21 ist eben die Benutzerkennung für buffed ^^


----------



## Lancegrim (1. Dezember 2012)

Also ich hab bisher nur MP3 Player von Creative gehabt und werd mir auch nie nen anderen holen. Wieso? Weil Creative einfach die längste Erfahrung in Sachen Sounddesign hat, die wissen am besten wie gute Musik bzw Töne zu klingen haben.

Aktuell hab ich den Creative Zen X-Fi, der is schon paar Jahre alt, erfüllt aber alle deine Bedingungen. Hat damals glaube ich 80 Euro gekostet, aber das is jetzt fast 4 Jahre her, da wird sich was getan haben im Preis.


----------



## Rabaz (1. Dezember 2012)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> .. Weil Creative einfach die längste Erfahrung in Sachen Sounddesign hat, die wissen am besten wie gute Musik bzw Töne zu klingen haben.
> 
> ...



Nö. Steht das auf deren webseite ?


----------



## Saji (2. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich schenk meiner Perle zu Weihnachten den Sandisk Sanso, der macht wirklich nen vernünftigen Eindruck für den Preis (rund 50 Euro 4G



Welchen Sansa? Clip Zip oder Clip+? Liegen ja beide preislich in etwa im selben Rahmen. Der Fuze+ kostet ja, leider, deutlich mehr. Ich für meinen Teil liebäugle im Moment mit dem Clip Zip; größerer Bildschirm (als der Clip+), Micro-SD-Kartenslot und Micro-USB-Anschluss am Player (für mich von Vorteil da mein Handy und das Ladegerät Micro-USB haben). Nachteile sind für mich das fehlende Gapless Playback, was eigentlich verschmerzbar ist, und die recht kurze Akkulaufzeit von 10 bis 15 Stunden. Aber mehr Akkulaufzeit hat so ein iPod shuffle ja auch nicht, daher geht das imho völlig in Ordnung.

Ein großen Vorteil haben die MP3 Player von Sansa noch! Die Musik auf der SD-Karte wird ganz normal mit in die Playerlibary aufgenommen und kann dann ebenso nach Album, Interpret usw. sortiert werden. Das machen leider nicht alle Player wie ich lesen musste. Die MP3 Player von Creative, die bis vor kurzen eigentlich meine Favoriten waren, zum Beispiel besitzen einen eigenen Menüpunkt für die SD-Karte und zeigen da dann auch nur die Ordnerstruktur an.


----------



## ZAM (2. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Der Link soll anscheinend zu diesem Bild führen:
> 
> Das buffed-21 am Ende wird automatisch eingefügt, denn man kann bei Amazon Werbelinks erstellen, wo die Leute raufklicken und dann bekommt der Werbende Geld dafür, wenn diese den Artikel kaufen (oder so ähnlich). Und das buffed-21 ist eben die Benutzerkennung für buffed ^^



Das muss ich bei Gelegenheit mal anpassen


----------



## Legendary (2. Dezember 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Welchen Sansa? Clip Zip oder Clip+? Liegen ja beide preislich in etwa im selben Rahmen. Der Fuze+ kostet ja, leider, deutlich mehr. Ich für meinen Teil liebäugle im Moment mit dem Clip Zip; größerer Bildschirm (als der Clip+), Micro-SD-Kartenslot und Micro-USB-Anschluss am Player (für mich von Vorteil da mein Handy und das Ladegerät Micro-USB haben). Nachteile sind für mich das fehlende Gapless Playback, was eigentlich verschmerzbar ist, und die recht kurze Akkulaufzeit von 10 bis 15 Stunden. Aber mehr Akkulaufzeit hat so ein iPod shuffle ja auch nicht, daher geht das imho völlig in Ordnung.



Du frägst mich Sachen...


Den hier: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0042RUCWI/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=network-receiver-speakers

Also der Clip+ scheinbar, sie wollte nur nen Player der nicht schwarz ist und mit Sandisk habe ich zumindest bei Speichersystemen immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht, alle meine USB Sticks sind von Sandisk. Mir war auch der Slot für die MicroSD wichtig, dann kann sie nachrüsten wenn sie will. Bin mal gespannt wie die Kopfhörer sind, sind ja leider meistens unter aller Kanone.


----------



## Saji (2. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Du frägst mich Sachen...
> 
> 
> Den hier: http://www.amazon.de...ceiver-speakers
> ...



Ich kann gut solche Sachen fragen.  Aber der Clip+ ist gut wenn einem die kleine Anzeige reicht. Ich werde mir mal den Clip Zip bestellen und mal schauen, besser gesagt hören, ob der Klang wirklich so gut ist. Die mitgelieferten Kopfhörer sind wie überall (zumindest FAST überall) Mist. ^^ Aber gute Kopfhörer kriegt man ja auch schon günstig.


----------



## Lancegrim (2. Dezember 2012)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Nö. Steht das auf deren webseite ?




Creative is einer der ältesten Soundkartenhersteller für PCs den es gibt, wenn nicht sogar die ältesten. Das heißt bevor Apple usw mit dem Thema angefangen haben, hat sich Creative schon lange damit befasst das Töne gut klingen müssen. 
Ergo haben die in sachen Soundkarten, Playern usw mein volltest Vertrauen und das hat mich bisher nie enttäuscht.


----------



## Legendary (2. Dezember 2012)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Ergo haben die in sachen Soundkarten, Playern usw mein volltest Vertrauen und das hat mich bisher nie enttäuscht.



Kann ich so zustimmen, hatte damals eine Soundblaster, 2 Soundsysteme von denen (die alten Creative 5.1 Systeme), 1 MP3 Player (Creative MuVo²) und noch eine Audigy 2 die bis heute exzellent ihren Dienst verrichtet.


----------



## Night2010 (3. Dezember 2012)

Der Beste Mp3/4 Player bringt nichts, wenn man 5&#8364; Kopfhörer hat.

Ab 16GB und Displaygröße 3,5" + gibt es nicht so viel. Mit ~200&#8364; muss man schon rechnen.

http://geizhals.at/de/?cat=mmp&sort=p&xf=270_16384~262_3.5#xf_top

^^ Kopieren und Einfügen


----------



## ZAM (5. Dezember 2012)

Achja .. der Amazon-Bildfehler ist übrigens angepasst


----------



## xynlovesit (5. Dezember 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Achja .. der Amazon-Bildfehler ist übrigens angepasst




Gibt' ja auch anders mehr zu tun bei Buffed.de :b


----------

